# Michigan camping



## fredbear44 (Nov 30, 2017)

Anyone that is interested in Michigan camping should check out www.midlifecampers.com they offer good camp stories, campground/ campsite reviews, camp recipes and much more!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2019)

We seem to be on the same hunt here. I am planning some family camping trips. My partner and I, and my two daughters, 9 and 7. We've camped for the past few years and recently upgraded from a tent to a pop up camper. I prefer going to different places each time so that we can try different things in Michigan. I feel I have to do SO MUCH research each time to find the perfect place, but recently found a great resource here that gathers all camping sites in one place - https://travelsites.com/camping/ . Hope you find it useful too


----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

KelvinSmart5 said:


> We seem to be on the same hunt here. I am planning some family camping trips. My partner and I, and my two daughters, 9 and 7. We've camped for the past few years and recently upgraded from a tent to a pop up camper. I prefer going to different places each time so that we can try different things in Michigan. I feel I have to do SO MUCH research each time to find the perfect place, but recently found a great resource here that gathers all camping sites in one place - https://travelsites.com/camping/ . Hope you find it useful too


Online forum for pop up owners: www.popupportal.com. Great site, lots of information. We've met people from the site during "rallys".

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

